# A short, sharp camp on Bleaklow



## Geoff Crowther (13 Jul 2014)

First, an apology. It's not cycling. Shock, horror ... but I do like to vary my travelling a little.

*A short, sharp camp on Bleaklow*

Our friend James was off on a quick overnight camp on Bleaklow with his staffie, Reuben. On a whim, I said me an' Tilly would join him. So James picked us up from home late Friday afternoon and, leaving his car in Old Glossop, we set off in the heat up, via Yellowslacks.

Did I mention it was hot?









James is off on a backpacking trip to Swedish Lapland soon. Concerned about the weight he'll be carrying over 8 days, he was using this as a trial. Expecting no water at our proposed camp, we were both toting around 5 litres of the wet stuff. Coincidentally, both our packs weighed the same ... 20kg! That equated to James' estimate for his Swedish trip.

Did I mention it was hot?





We arrived at our camp at about 8:30pm. It was VERY dry up there. Tents up ...





... stove on for a brew. Tilly waits to see what's in the pan.





Sadly, for her, it was nowt but hot water, to rehydrate my backpacking meal. To be fair ... as usual, I'd fed her first.

We had a beautiful sunset.





At 4:30am Tilly heard noises from James' tent. She insisted on getting up for a pee. I forced her back into the tent and settled back into my bag. But Tilly was havin' none o' that. She wanted to get up. She whined, winged and pawed me. At 5am I let her out again for a poo and a drink. She came back but still continued to whine. I ignored her and slept fitfully until around 6:45 when I eventually gave in to her and got up.





The sky and the views were magnificent.

















We had a leisurely breakfast and multiple coffees before packing up.

James planned to return to his car via Doctor's Gate, leaving Tilly and I to wander home across Featherbed Moss, then down William Clough back to Hayfield.

Here's my faithful pooch, trudging across the endless flagstones on Featherbed Moss.





Bless her! She'd carried her water, food and towel all the way.





We had a fine old time. The downside? I'd forgotten my trekking poles. And James and I both suffered dreadfully with hayfever. By the time I got home me and my best pal were VERY tired.

Did I mention it was hot?

Oh, by the way, what had Tilly heard from James' tent at 4:30am? It was the sound of James remonstrating with Reuben for vomiting spectacularly inside the tent. Don't we just love dogs?


----------



## videoman (13 Jul 2014)

Great photos and TR, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Saluki (13 Jul 2014)

My old GSD used to have his own doggy ruksack. Invaluable for long walks. My old Millie doesn't wear hers any more as she's getting too old for anything more than a 20 minute pootle around the block.
Great pics. Why did you and your pal pitch so far from each other? Is it a snoring thing or did Brokeback Mountain terrify the male species?


----------



## Geoff Crowther (13 Jul 2014)

Saluki said:


> My old GSD used to have his own doggy ruksack. Invaluable for long walks. My old Millie doesn't wear hers any more as she's getting too old for anything more than a 20 minute pootle around the block.
> Great pics. Why did you and your pal pitch so far from each other? Is it a snoring thing or did Brokeback Mountain terrify the male species?


Ha ha; Brokeback Mountain!
Thanks for looking, and the kind comment.
No, we just picked our own spots for no special reason. But, thinking about it, Tilly's liable to bark at the slightest of noises, being such a nutter/great guard (delete as applicable).
There's only one downside of your dog having panniers. Every other person you meet on the trail has some original (they think) comment. Reminds me of Josie Dew getting so sick of people's comments on her cycle travels e.g. "You want to get an engine on that, love".


----------



## Profpointy (13 Jul 2014)

Pack dogs, that's idea !


----------



## Geoff Crowther (13 Jul 2014)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Ha ha; Brokeback Mountain!
> Thanks for looking, and the kind comment.
> No, we just picked our own spots for no special reason. But, thinking about it, Tilly's liable to bark at the slightest of noises, being such a nutter/great guard (delete as applicable).
> There's only one downside of your dog having panniers. Every other person you meet on the trail has some original (they think) comment. Reminds me of Josie Dew getting so sick of people's comments on her cycle travels e.g. "You want to get an engine on that, love".



Further: re elderly dogs. My wife's precious boxer, Dixie's now 12 (yes, we do have "his 'n' hers dogs). She's totally deaf and arthritic (though metacam keeps that under control) but still manages up to 7 miles or so, though she's pretty tired afterwards. It's only three years since she walked the whole of the Pennine Way with Chrissie. We still walk her as much, and as far, as we can. At this years check up the vet described her as, "amazing".


----------



## Sara_H (13 Jul 2014)

Beautiful pictures, What tents were you using?


----------



## Geoff Crowther (13 Jul 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Beautiful pictures, What tents were you using?


Hi Sara
Thanks for the kind comment.
James' teepee like thingamajig is a Wickiup 3.
Mine's a Terra Nova Superlite Voyager; a proper tent , built in Derbyshire.
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## Sara_H (13 Jul 2014)

Thanks. We have a terra Nova laser space for cycle touring, but think its a tad too heavy for backpacking.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (13 Jul 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Thanks. We have a terra Nova laser space for cycle touring, but think its a tad too heavy for backpacking.


The Superlite Voyager weighs 1.7kg. Me an' SWMBO use it for solo backpacking but it is actually a two person tent. Great though for one plus one dog. I also use it for solo cycle touring. We've used Terra Nova tents for many moons in all weathers. IMHO they are as good as anything worldwide.


----------



## galaxy (20 Jul 2014)

Another excellent write up.We stay in Castleton with the Caravan regular, and walk the area most times we go up that way.I did last December, only difference was it was -1 with a wind chill factor of about -12.Beautiful part of the world for walking and Cycling


----------

